

Rate my startup: Qwerly, people search for the social web - maxniederhofer

http://qwerly.com/<p>I'm resubmitting this because I'd really, really like some comments from the HN community. This is not "promotional": I'm wondering where to take it next, I'm wondering whether people think there is a business model here, I'm wondering whether I can get people to collaborate on it with me.<p>API currently disabled but ping me for access.
======
bobbywilson0
repost: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1795783>

~~~
maxniederhofer
I resubmitted this because I really do want advice.

